# $40,000 Funeral



## Ken N Tx (Jan 11, 2015)

John died.

  His will provided                $40,000 for an elaborate funeral.

  As the last guests                departed the affair, his wife Sharon turned to her oldest and                dearest friend. 

'Well, I'm sure John would be                pleased,' she said. 


'I'm sure you're right,' replied Brenda,                who lowered her voice and leaned in close.'How much did this really                cost?'

  'All of it,' said Sharon . 'Forty                thousand.'

  'No!' Brenda exclaimed. 'I mean, it was very                nice, but $40,000?'

  Sharon answered, 'The funeral was                $6,500. I donated $500 to the church. The whisky, wine and snacks                were another $500. 

The rest went for the Memorial                Stone.' 





Brenda computed quickly. $32,500 for a                Memorial Stone? 


How big is it?'
.
.
..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 27, 2018)

Another oldie but goodie


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 27, 2018)

lol - My Significant Other got a good laugh out of this one!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 27, 2018)

Too  funny!   :lol1:


----------

